# SheerCover Mineral makeup - TV



## MisaMayah (Jan 12, 2009)

I saw this TV ad late one night about Sheer Cover mineral make-up. Its looks amazing. Has anyone tried it?
I have a lot of blemishes/pigmentation from my skin being battered up the past 5 years. At the moment I use Lycogel which is fab but im always looking our for new things to try.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 12, 2009)

I've tried SheerCover about 4yrs ago, bought the Light Kit, but I didn't like it because the color kit I got did not look on my skin tone, since then I've tried Bare Escentuals kit in the Light/Fairly Light and LOVE it, it looks so natural, however I still need to use separate concealer to cover blemishes, I just started using MUFE Full Cover concealer, & so far it works great. 

Hope this helps you!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 13, 2009)

there's some good info in this thread that should help you out
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/s...ndation-91743/

I still really like the concealer, I wish they sold it separately


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 13, 2009)

eh, from working at BE i've heard a lot about the sheer cover ( a lot of customers either bought it by accident not realizing there were 2 different types of mineral makeup on tv or want to try different shades and think it'll be the same quality). pretty much everyone says the same thing about it... the colors aren't natural looking and the brushes suck. this isn't me trying to push BE at all, because for full coverage mineral makeup in general might not be your best bet... but i personally wouldn't recommend even bothering with the sheer cover.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link I couldnt find any other thread on it!

I was a bit concerned about chhosing a shade as i wouldnt be able to swatch the colors to see which one is right for my skintone. I'd prob be inbetween the med and dark.

Do you know what shade I would be in BE if im a c7 in MAC's face & body or NC45 studio fix powder??
Unfortunately we dont have a BE store in London =( I was so excited when I went Las Vegas for Christmas and saw the BE store!!! 

What do you think about this brush..can you compare it to any MAC or Sonia Kashuk brushes?
bareMinerals by Bare Escentuals: Double-Ended Shaping Brush


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Thanks for the link I couldnt find any other thread on it!

I was a bit concerned about chhosing a shade as i wouldnt be able to swatch the colors to see which one is right for my skintone. I'd prob be inbetween the med and dark.

Do you know what shade I would be in BE if im a c7 in MAC's face & body or NC45 studio fix powder??
Unfortunately we dont have a BE store in London =( I was so excited when I went Las Vegas for Christmas and saw the BE store!!! 

What do you think about this brush..can you compare it to any MAC or Sonia Kashuk brushes?
bareMinerals by Bare Escentuals: Double-Ended Shaping Brush_

 
i like that brush for two different things... the fat end is good for a dark dramatic crease.. the other end is good for highlighting the brow bone and inner corner of your eye... i'm not sure what shade you'd be w/o seeing a picture because with BE foundation it's for the most part about your undertone. i mean i can kind of help... decide if your fair,light,medium, tan, or dark...then tell me your undertone- do you have mostly gold or pink in your skin or are you a little bit of both. then i can prob. figure it out.


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 18, 2009)

Woah woah. Can I just say I tooootally disagree with the above posters (sorry lovely ladies!)

BE first off has the wrong undertones for my skin tone. And believe me, I've been swatching at Sephora ever since the colors were numbers and not names! Mineral Veil however is the bomb.

Sheer Cover is awweeesoomme! I have never ever ever gotten so many compliments on my skin -- not my "makeup" -- but my SKIN! And my skin is so acne prone! It's actually full coverage if you build it up. I bought it originally when my skin freaked out on me and I needed something to concealer it while it "healed". And I like the tones (not that unnatural pink i find in BE). My mom uses it too off and on and feels the same way. I would buy it at Target 1st (they sell they kits now). My only reason being it's a "subscription"!! So they charge you $30 a month, and only send out refills every 90 days. It's kind of expensive when u think of it that way.

ug. why did u ask this question? now I want to buy it again lol, and i still have 2 full bottles of MUFE!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_Woah woah. Can I just say I tooootally disagree with the above posters (sorry lovely ladies!)

BE first off has the wrong undertones for my skin tone. And believe me, I've been swatching at Sephora ever since the colors were numbers and not names! Mineral Veil however is the bomb.

Sheer Cover is awweeesoomme! I have never ever ever gotten so many compliments on my skin -- not my "makeup" -- but my SKIN! And my skin is so acne prone! It's actually full coverage if you build it up. I bought it originally when my skin freaked out on me and I needed something to concealer it while it "healed". And I like the tones (not that unnatural pink i find in BE). My mom uses it too off and on and feels the same way. I would buy it at Target 1st (they sell they kits now). My only reason being it's a "subscription"!! So they charge you $30 a month, and only send out refills every 90 days. It's kind of expensive when u think of it that way.

ug. why did u ask this question? now I want to buy it again lol, and i still have 2 full bottles of MUFE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
uuuuugh! don't even get me started with the "subscription" bs. i ordered a shampoo from WEN and it was great...but not great enough where I felt like I needed them to send me two GIANT bottles of the stuff 3 months later+ a tub of their mask (think the size of a body shop body butter) and a big size styling cream... oh and then charge $90 to my credit card. I specifically asked if this was gonna happen, and the answer was no.. wrooonnnngg!! and you're kind of right, on some people the medium beige and medium tan are a little grey if they have more of a golden undertone- but they just started coming out with new shades since so many people were asking for them. supposedly there's gonna be a new formula next year too to help with this and make it more of a matte finish.


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 20, 2009)

^^^ 
i'm so glad you told me about the Wen thing. I agree that the subscription (or whatever it's called lol) is crap! I'm not going to order Wen just because you told me that!  That's good about the new shades in BE. I swear, I WANT to use it... but I don't thinkI should be forced to mix colors either


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_^^^ 
i'm so glad you told me about the Wen thing. I agree that the subscription (or whatever it's called lol) is crap! I'm not going to order Wen just because you told me that! That's good about the new shades in BE. I swear, I WANT to use it... but I don't thinkI should be forced to mix colors either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i would still order it, but get it from qvc. the shipping is _WAAAAAAAAAAY _faster and they wont start sendin' you shit you'll never use =).


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Girl!

I havent tried the "full" line, but the concealer is pretty good to cover most flaws. Id totally escort you down towards bare escentuals world though, much better and you can buy it at sephora and stuff. good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 feel free to ask any questions about BE if you have any , ill be glad to help!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I saw this TV ad late one night about Sheer Cover mineral make-up. Its looks amazing. Has anyone tried it?
I have a lot of blemishes/pigmentation from my skin being battered up the past 5 years. At the moment I use Lycogel which is fab but im always looking our for new things to try._


----------

